# Used Integra DTR 40.2



## Mulmany (Apr 22, 2010)

I am new here, not sure if this is the right area to post this in.

There is a used Integra DTR 40.2 for sale locally and I was having a hard time determining what I should be paying for it. It does not have the remote or the calibration remote, so that factors in.... I was thinking is should be selling for $500-$600. I think that maybe on the high side.

thanks
patrick.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think half price for a used receiver would be a decent price. Maybe start a little lower and see if you can get for less. :huh:


----------

